# What remote can control dimmers



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

I want to get a remote that can also control lighting dimmers. What remote and switches can I get to do this? RF is prefered being that my components are in another room.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Lutron remote controllable dimmers work really well with the Harmony remotes by Logitech They have some remotes that do both RF and IR.


----------



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

Lutron told me that their ir and rf dimmers are proprietary and they can only be controlled by certain remotes that you must buy from a dealer? Is that not true? They told me harmony remotes will not work with them, logitech also told me something similar. Please help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally have this Lutron remote control dimmer and it works great with my Harmony 880


----------



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

Did you have to do any special programming? You have to point the remote directly at right?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I had to program the remote by pointing the lutron remote at the Harmony and it works with my situation as the dimmer is at the front right of my room. You need to be able to see the dimmer control from where you sit in order to function.


----------

